

A cartoon to make sense of the current financial crisis - furiouslol
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9050474362583451279

======
Ardit20
If Money comes from debt, then what's the credit crunch crises about? If
anything they would be richer rather than go out of money.

An interesting question is indeed though as to why is it not the government
who lends money?

